
Show HN: Lockdown dates overlaid onto Covid-19 charts - CrazyDave
https://david-wu.github.io
======
CrazyDave
Hi HN,

Committing to lockdowns is a powerful way to fight covid-19. I wanted to show
its (encouraging) effects so I overlaid the lockdown dates onto different
growth charts.

I used the time series data from here:
[https://coronadatascraper.com](https://coronadatascraper.com) And the
lockdown data here: [https://auravision.ai/covid19-lockdown-
tracker](https://auravision.ai/covid19-lockdown-tracker).

